# Hands free headset for iPad, please help!



## tommyjon (Apr 23, 2012)

I am seeking for my iPad but am not sure if Bluetooth is required.  I found  but it works with phones only but I want to use it for my iPad, any thoughts on how I could make this work?  There is a convertible style that I really want


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that any headset is going to require Bluetooth, but that's not a problem as the iPad has Bluetooth.  I haven't tried a headset though.  Anyone?

Betsy


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

I have a previous iteration of these (mine have no FM or display, and the headphones are permanently attached), and use them with both my iPhone and iPad. Battery life is disturbingly long. I listened to a podcast Saturday afternoon, forgot to turn them off (so they stayed paired to my iPhone), woke up Sunday morning, re-paired to the iPad and watched a movie. Red "battery low" light still didn't come on.


----------

